# CM7 install issues



## choonami (Jul 15, 2011)

Just installed CM7 and GApps. This is my first rooting attempt. My current issues are that my google account isn't synching to the phone and I believe it is causing my Market app to close itself after trying to load. also there is no GMail app anymore.

I've had one person try to help but he seems stumped now. Any thoughts from the masses?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

answered in ur other thread. But ill answer here also. Because ur having a different problem from ur first problem.

Try going into rom manager, and goto download rom, and choose google apps and download then newest gapps off of there. and see if it works. if not u could try out the newest market that was just released. you can find it here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?...ew-Vending.apk. And lastly do u have titanium backup?


----------

